
A User’s Guide to FiveThirtyEight’s 2016 General Election Forecast - aburan28
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/a-users-guide-to-fivethirtyeights-2016-general-election-forecast/
======
ZeroGravitas
This election has been a bit unusual (e.g. multiple Republican politicians
announcing they will vote Democrat), I wonder how much of a problem that is
when your model builds on historical data? Though it seems they mostly use
that for longer term predictions, and trend towards just believing the polls
later on.

